# Kleiner Filterteich im Rohbau



## heiko-rech (19. Aug. 2009)

Hallo,

eigentlich wollte ich einen Bachlauf bauen. Aber ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen doch einen kleinen Filterteich als Einlauf in den "großen" Teich zu bauen. Zum einen wegen der zusätzlichen Filterwirkung und zum anderen um auch noch eine Fischfreie Zone zu haben, wo sich auch mal Kleintiere ansiedeln können.

Jetzt habe ich heute den Rohbau fertig gestelt. Der Rohbau besteht aus aufgeschichteter und verdichteter Erde, einer Schicht Zementmörtl darüber, Fließ und Folie.Die Folie des großen Teiches reicht bis an die Oberkante des Kleinen Teiches, die Folie des kleinen überlappt bis ca. 20 cm in den Teich . Ein Wasserverlust sollte denke ich auf diese Art nicht vorkommen.

Beim Rumprobieren habe ich dann ein wenig mit einem Reststück Ufermatte herumgespielt. Wenn ich diese über den Einlauf lege, läuft das Wasser auf einer recht breiten spur durch die Ufermatte, was mir auch ganz gut gefällt. Es Plätschert nicht sehr stark, es wird wenig CO2 ausgetragen und ich kann auch diesen Bereich bepflanzen.

Der kleine Teich (ca. 250L) wird noch mit Ufermatten ausgestattet. Die Tiefste Stelle ist 60cm und mit 20cm Spielsand befült. Dort wolte ich etwas Schilfartiges einsetzen. Die Ufermatten werden bepflanzt, auch der Einlauf in den anderen Teich würde dann komplett bepflanzt werden. Vielleicht noch einige Unterwasserpflanzen.

Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt, den Schauch des Filters in den Spelsand zu leiten, so dass das Wasser nicht von oben einfließt, sondern von unten nach oben steigt. Da der Filter ja höher steht sollte das doch gehen oder?

Alles in allem stelle ich mir schon eine recht gute biologische Filterung vor, wenn ich das Einlaufende Wasser dann noch über eine gut eingewachsene Ufermatte einlaufen lasse, sollte sich doch auch die Verdunstung in Grenzen halten.

Was haltet ihr von dem Vorhaben?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## axel (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Filterteich im Rohbau*

Hallo Heiko 

Ich würd in Deinen Pflanzenfilterteich mit 8 mm Kies befüllen und nicht mit Spielsand . 
In den Kies legst Du unten ein Draiagerohr rein wo das Wasser vom Filter ankommt. Ich hab mein Drainagerohr noch mit ein Fließ umwickelt damit die Pflanzenwurzeln nicht gleich die Drainage zusetzen .
Die Pflanzen die das Wasser gut filtern , wachsen im Pflanzenfilter super !

lg
axel

 

Rechts ist das Drainagerohr zu sehen


----------



## axel (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Filterteich im Rohbau*

Hallo Heiko 

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von den Pflanzen in meinem von unten durchströmten  Pflanzenfilter .
Die stehen alle mit den nacketen Wurzeln im Kies und wachsen prächtig.
Nur in der Sumpfzone im Teich hät ich wohl besser ein Lehm/Sand Gemisch genommen . 


lg
axel


----------



## heiko-rech (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Kleiner Filterteich im Rohbau*

Hallo,

Pflanzen und Ufermatten sind bestellt, sollten nächste Woche kommen. Das mit dem Drainagerohr hört sich interessant und sehr logisch an. Ich denke das werde ich auch so machen. Nur viel viel kleiner, als bei dir

Gruß

Heiko


----------

